# Ammonium Chloride to prevent Urinary Calculi??



## MrsKuhn (May 4, 2016)

Hello,

Upon researching I read that to help prevent Urinary Calculi I can give them Ammonium Chloride. So I was looking up minerals and feed that have this ingredient in them. So my question is, can you give them too much?

Example: If i give them free choice minerals that has it in it can I also feed them a treat feed that has it in it too?

And can my does have it? Any suggestions on good brands or maybe other ideas/tips to help prevent this issue?


----------



## Latestarter (May 4, 2016)

Many goat feeds have it already in it. I don't think it hurts the does if they have it, they just don't need it. Many avoid the UC issue by not feeding the (adult) bucks/wethers any grain at all. Maybe a handful as a treat infrequently, and keeping them just on a good quality hay.

As for the minerals, most provide them free choice and the goats self regulate... So if you have it out there, the goats should take what they need... In some areas with severe copper or selenium deficient soils, you may find that the free choice minerals are still not enough and have to do boluses (normally for copper) or shots to supplement. As for brands, goats can be picky... they may like one brand over another. But there isn't really a set answer as they're all pretty unique (goats, not minerals)...


----------



## MrsKuhn (May 4, 2016)

Thank you @Latestarter, Babs got me all worried, to be honest I didn't know that I had to watch for it in my wether that I am getting and the breeder didn't say anything to me so when she told me I was like... wtf is that and how do i prevent it 

Then being the OCD. over protective, perfectionist I started googling it and that was what came up the most to help prevent it. but no one said *HOW MUCH *to give them and if it was okay for does. I did read to stay away from Grains and Alpha unless it is used as a treat and just like a handful. (Grains are more for pregnant or milking does?)


----------



## babsbag (May 4, 2016)

The alfalfa for your boy is fine, most goat breeders around here feed it all of the time. The Magnum Milk mineral is designed to be used with alfalfa and it does not have the ammonium chloride (AC) in it and now I know why.  

I started thinking about does and the AC and since I hate to lead anyone astray I did some searching. I found an article that says that milking does shouldn't have it as it can interfere with the uptake of calcium and cause brittle bones. So that can be a management challenge if the goats are in the same pen. When I used to feed alfalfa pellets to my boys I just sprinkled it on top, maybe a teaspoon a day. But since I don't have wethers anymore and bucks aren't as prone to UC I don't feed it at all. 

I can tell you from sad experience to stay away from wheat hay.


----------



## babsbag (May 4, 2016)

And shame on the breeder for not telling you about UC


----------



## MrsKuhn (May 4, 2016)

babsbag said:


> The alfalfa for your boy is fine, most goat breeders around here feed it all of the time. The Magnum Milk mineral is designed to be used with alfalfa and it does not have the ammonium chloride (AC) in it and now I know why.
> 
> I started thinking about does and the AC and since I hate to lead anyone astray I did some searching. I found an article that says that milking does shouldn't have it as it can interfere with the uptake of calcium and cause brittle bones. So that can be a management challenge if the goats are in the same pen. When I used to feed alfalfa pellets to my boys I just sprinkled it on top, maybe a teaspoon a day. But since I don't have wethers anymore and bucks aren't as prone to UC I don't feed it at all.
> 
> I can tell you from sad experience to stay away from wheat hay.



SO what you are telling me is to get some alfalfa pellets as a treat once a day and sprinkle something on top? or should a loose mineral work for now. I guess I am thinking more long term since I am talking about breeding


----------



## Southern by choice (May 4, 2016)

The best on UC
http://www.ansc.purdue.edu/SP/MG/Documents/SLIDES/Urinary calculi.pdf


----------



## babsbag (May 4, 2016)

The loose mineral will work for now, but if the doeling you are getting will be milked at some point you probably won't want her to have the one with AC long term. The biggest thing is the phosphorus which grains are high in and the alfalfa is not, that is why the alfalfa can be fed to wethers. 

I have a friend that raises pack goats so has lots of wethers. Let me ask her what she feeds.


----------



## MrsKuhn (May 4, 2016)

Thank you so much I appreciate it. 


babsbag said:


> I have a friend that raises pack goats so has lots of wethers. Let me ask her what she feeds.


----------



## MrsKuhn (May 4, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> The best on UC
> http://www.ansc.purdue.edu/SP/MG/Documents/SLIDES/Urinary calculi.pdf



THANK YOU!!!  Babs also sent it to me. I will re -read it maybe I missing something or looking to much into it. I was getting confused easily


----------

